# "Heroes always arrive late."



## Jeremy (Oct 31, 2007)

The SSBB announcement of Go K.K. Rider, where that quote was said at the end, was made over 2 months ago.  If it had to do with something unrelated to AC I'd think it would be announced shortly after, if not immediately after.  So maybe it's like what we thought... an AC character announced late?


----------



## Micah (Oct 31, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking. It's most likely, although the issue is who?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe, maybe...

We never know really, I mean the interview that said an AC character would be in Brawl was fake.


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2007)

I was thinking. Could playing at 8pm on Saturday also unlock an AC character? That would explain "Heroes always arrive late"


----------



## Kyle (Nov 21, 2007)

I wonder if they will release a AC character on December 5th, the AC:WW release date?


----------



## Mino (Dec 3, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I was thinking. Could playing at 8pm on Saturday also unlock an AC character? That would explain "Heroes always arrive late"


 Is 8pm on a Saturday really that late?  Heh....


----------

